# WTF is up with the S3?



## twain (May 18, 2004)

The S3 has been getting rave reviews as the ultimate aero roadbike. Tons of great press. Also, very limited supply.
Suddenly, just as this great press was coming in, they replace it with the S5. The S5 is reportedly not as compliant as the S3. More aero, yes, but not as comfortable.
To top it off, the S3 is not even on the Cervelo website any more.

What is going on? Is there something fundamentally wrong with the S3?


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Probably a business decision...*

... and for those that are interested in more comfort ride, then the R series is the option. For those that are concerned with areo advantage, more race orientated, then the option for speed trumps comfort and you primary choice is the bike that gives you more areo advantage. 

Having a couple frames that try to do both, does not make sense for the majority of their customers. Making a entire bike, with only slight differences from other frames is expensive and does not make sense for them, thus the demise of the RS.


----------



## Untchbl (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a good friend that has been on a S3 for the last year.........

He has ridden all of the new bikes and hands down said that the S5 is more comfortable and better riding.


----------



## illinicyclist (Sep 16, 2007)

With the S5 taking the top aero spot, Cervelo probably figures anyone who prefers the older S design can make do with an S2. Same design as the S3, different (heavier) layup.


----------



## beston (Jul 4, 2008)

twain said:


> ...Is there something fundamentally wrong with the S3?


Price!

The S3 sold for around $6000 and doesn't really fit with idea that the old bike is more expensive than the new and improved S5. The S5 is now available as a complete bike at two pricepoints that are cheaper than this.


----------



## CervS3 (Dec 23, 2011)

Cervelo should have got rid of the S2 and kept the S3.


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

CervS3 said:


> Cervelo should have got rid of the S2 and kept the S3.


That wouldn't make any business sense. Typically people who have the cash will want the latest greatest tech and that's the s5. For those with a slightly smaller budget the s2 is a great value.


----------

